# I'm getting a horse!!



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

He's handsome. I'd love to see any updated pictures to see how he grew up. Congrats on the new boy!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

He looks beautiful


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats! keep us posted on his training!


----------



## aslifegoesby (Dec 8, 2009)

I took some pics today when I went out to see him, he is of course very dirty and you cant even tell his legs have white on them... dirtyyy. and his mane and tail are quite yellow right now. also the other horses apparently pick on him...so he got some marks right now but once he gets to his new home he is going to be whitened up and pretty!! but here is his rough photo from today...


----------



## aslifegoesby (Dec 8, 2009)

also he is about 15.2... we think he may get an inch or 2 bigger and definitely fill out more... he is gonna be a good sized boy!


----------



## Delta123 (Mar 6, 2010)

He looks nothing like the horse in the first pic??


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you sure the two pics are the same horse? haha Well hes a cutie anyway


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

wow...he changed. Pretty boy


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm going to step up and suggest that you pass on this horse. The horse in the picture is not the same horse as a 3 year old. Horses may vary in shades as they grow but a horse doesn't loose the white sox or does his feet change color as he grows. I would avoid this seller at all costs because if she is not telling you the truth about that, I would not believe anything she said. 

Secondly, unless you have a great deal of experience (which I am getting the impression that you don't), I would avoid a 3 year old horse no matter how nice he seems to you. You are already starting off with a horse that is barn sour and that is going to take knowledgeable horseman or a trainer.

Look for a horse that is 10 - 15 years old that will teach you rather then the romantic idea of learning together.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Iride: I agree with you in maybe settling for an older horse, but why don't you think the two are the same? It's hard to tell unless he's cleaned up and see for sure if we think he is or not. I do have to say, I was curious as to if he was or not either...just wanted to see your opinion as to why you though they were two different things.

As for the horse, he's cute, but I want to see some clean pics of him to see the REAL him! I hope he works out for you, if you decide to get him that is. And also, seek professional help if you don't know what you're doing because issues will only become worse.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I've never seen a horse's hooves change from white to black......is that even possible?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Pechos, a paint horse does not change it's color pattern as it grows nor does it loose the white sox that you can see in the picture or does his white hooves change to black. All of that is fact.

For opinion, look at the fact that the colt was at a first class show and was spit and polished - hardly the same conditions as it is now. No, it is definitely not the same horse.

Lastly, the only positive thing the seller can show off is that a cat can make donuts (whatever that is) on his back and she can get underneath him.

Oh, and it's doubtful that a 3 year old at 15.2 (if he really is 15.2) is going to get another 2" of growth.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, that's not the same horse.. They're lying. If your bent on buying him I'd get a drug test done first. Because if they'd lie to you about that.. then it's possible they'd go to the lengths to drug him too.


----------



## aslifegoesby (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to get her to give him a bath,maybe she grabbed the wrong baby photo she has a couple palominos. if it's not the same horse, I still want him, he is a very good horse, regardless, I have ridden him twice now... I don't want an old horse.. It's not like I don't have a trainer.... but he is very well trained. Also I've been riding since I was 4, so I can pretty much handle it, I ride crazy arabs now. the the arena show shot( it is a local park, I know by background) it is very sandy and possible he has sand of his hoofs.. dusty sand (I don't like that park for that reason.) but thanks for insulting me saying I cant ride/ don't need a 3 year old. Maybe it is a different horse, who know, but we have dealt with the seller before and she is a very nice honest person, so thanks for calling her a liar. everyone is so negative on this site. can anyone just be freaking happy, or is everyone just a critic.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I like him hes cute
palominos are a weak spot hehe 
what would you be planning on doing with him?
I know you said english but do you plan to show?


----------



## aslifegoesby (Dec 8, 2009)

until I can teach him to jump, I'm training dressage. Maybe bring him to a few shows this summer... he has really good natural movement, the way he caries himself really impressed me. just stays round and forward, although he is a little lazy, I had to make him go, but once I got him going he was doing so well! he definitely isnt push button. So dressage, jumping( once older.. 5-6 start). He is an amazing trail horse already.

Also he isn't 3 until June technically....he is going to need more training of course, but he is really the best 3 year old I've ever seen/ridden.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll have to agree with you...usually folks on here are quick to jump on a bandwagon and rude things are said and folks get hurt....BUT...this time, I honestly think folks were just looking out for your best interest. I know if I had been the one to post those two photos, I would have wanted it pointed out to me if someone didn't think the two horses were the one and the same. I've been around horses all my life. I spent 10 years training and showing western pleasure, but it doesn't mean that I can't slip up and miss something.

Anyways...I honestly don't think any offense was meant towards you or the seller. 

Good luck in whatever you chose to do.


----------



## aslifegoesby (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to get to the bottom of the picture problem either way... BUT he is a good horse, the other horses are well mannered and look good, besides the unruly 10 month old filly, they are all sweet calm, gentle horses.. the filly needs to be up under you like a small dog.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> Oh, and it's doubtful that a 3 year old at 15.2 (if he really is 15.2) is going to get another 2" of growth.


Sorry, but I'm gonna have to disagree. (And I really hate doing that so sorry again.) But I've had a lot of horses gain 2 inches between their third and fourth year. A lot. Especially if they're uneven between the front and back.

That said, this looks like a different horse to me, too. Curious to see what he (she?) looks like cleaned up. Too soon to say, IMO.

I hope the OP has fun with her new horse whatever the outcome. How exciting!!!! I remember when I bought my Bippy home as a weanie...that was nearly six years ago and I still recall how excited I was. 

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aslifegoesby (Dec 8, 2009)

I rubbed a spot on his leg and it was white but, we will see... We have a horse at the barn that grew 2 inches after 3.. dif breed, same concept of growth though. he might not. it will take a while to tell. lol. He will fill out for sure.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

aslifegoesby said:


> I'm going to get her to give him a bath,maybe she grabbed the wrong baby photo she has a couple palominos. if it's not the same horse, I still want him, he is a very good horse, regardless, I have ridden him twice now... I don't want an old horse.. It's not like I don't have a trainer.... but he is very well trained. Also I've been riding since I was 4, so I can pretty much handle it, I ride crazy arabs now. the the arena show shot( it is a local park, I know by background) it is very sandy and possible he has sand of his hoofs.. dusty sand (I don't like that park for that reason.) but thanks for insulting me saying I cant ride/ don't need a 3 year old. Maybe it is a different horse, who know, but we have dealt with the seller before and she is a very nice honest person, so thanks for calling her a liar. everyone is so negative on this site. can anyone just be freaking happy, or is everyone just a critic.


You're Welcome :wink:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hes lovely, very full for a 3 yo! love the first pic he looks so handsome! he will look beautiful when he sheds out


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

aslifegoesby, How was anyone to know that you have a relationship with the seller? When a member comes on her to show off a potential purchase and the only two pictures they present are obviously different horses, what do you expect the reaction or, rather the advice should be? For all anyone knew, you were purchasing the horse off CraigsList and never met the seller before.

Your experience with horses was suspect because you didn't notice the difference, your excitement was over the fact that a cat could sit on his back, and the seller can sit underneath the horse but he is barn sour.

Instead of reading the posts as members trying to be helpful, you accuse them - actually me, of calling the seller a liar and how negative we all are. We don't know you. We don't know your experience, your knowledge, your training, how long you have been around horses, etc. This forum is a very helpful place if you give the right information and take things as someone trying to be helpful.

As for experience .... the answer to that is in my signature: Some people are around horses for 20 years, and some for 1 year 20 times. 

Good luck with your purchase and I hope you get the pictures cleared up.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Iride - what a great response. It's sad that your concern for the OP is being tossed back in your face. The photos are NOT of the same horse, the 'selling points' highlighted in the OP are not exactly great indicators of a good purchase and you are trying to look out for the OP. Shame on you, I guess, for trying to keep someone from being taken or a ride, literally.
It's not surprising, though. Throwing a tantrum is becoming the routine response to not hearing what people want to hear.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Agreed. Iride  None of us were being rude. We were all just simply going off of what we presented with. Which was a couple of pics of what appear to be and I'm still steadfast with- are two different horses. Perhaps, you know the owner. We dont know. We dont know anything further then what you present us with, aside from that you want advice on this horse and are intrigued that a cat can ride on it's back. 

We were simply giving you the answers that you asked for.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Iride - what a great response. It's sad that your concern for the OP is being tossed back in your face. The photos are NOT of the same horse, the 'selling points' highlighted in the OP are not exactly great indicators of a good purchase and you are trying to look out for the OP. Shame on you, I guess, for trying to keep someone from being taken or a ride, literally.
> It's not surprising, though. Throwing a tantrum is becoming the routine response to not hearing what people want to hear.


Tell me about it.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. This is not the same horse. Not only are the legs/hooves different, but his head is different too. I would find this very suspect.

In any case, good luck.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

aslifegoesby said:


> I'm going to get her to give him a bath,maybe she grabbed the wrong baby photo she has a couple palominos.


or the wrong horse.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Hali said:


> I agree with everyone else. This is not the same horse. Not only are the legs/hooves different, but his head is different too. I would find this very suspect.
> 
> In any case, good luck.


 
I was thinking the same thing about the head last night when I read the first part of the thread. I kept scrolling up...then back down (repeated SEVERAL times). But, before I put my 2 cents in, I realized that the OP was already on the defensive. 

Nice to know it wasn't just my eyes giving me a fit...lol.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Just don't expect him to shed out and have pretty white socks 

So long as your aware and have educated yourself about the horse, are happy with his temperment, level of training and he's sound and suitable for your needs then I think those are the most important things. Congrats on your horse!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It is NOT the same horse, please don't buy him from a lying seller. And please don't buy a 3-yr old, no matter what his disposition. Young horses don't have the experience an older horse has, and therefore is not a safe horse for a beginner.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

aslifegoesby said:


> I'm going to get her to give him a bath,*maybe she grabbed the wrong baby photo she has a couple palominos*. if it's not the same horse, I still want him, he is a very good horse, regardless, I have ridden him twice now... I don't want an old horse.. It's not like I don't have a trainer.... but he is very well trained. Also I've been riding since I was 4, so I can pretty much handle it, I ride crazy arabs now. the the arena show shot( it is a local park, I know by background) it is very sandy and possible he has sand of his hoofs.. dusty sand (I don't like that park for that reason.) but thanks for insulting me saying I cant ride/ don't need a 3 year old. Maybe it is a different horse, who know, but we have dealt with the seller before and she is a very nice honest person, so thanks for calling her a liar. everyone is so negative on this site. can anyone just be freaking happy, or is everyone just a critic.


Sorry, not likely :-(

And honestly, 15 years is NOT old. My one horse is 22 and he is STILL not a beginner-friendly horse.....sweet, yes, respectful, but not for a beginner, or a first horse. How many horses have you ridden, if you don't mind me asking? Do you have any experience in training? *Training*, not riding. A 3-yr old most likely isn't solid in anything. You'll have to spend time you could be learning new riding techniques, working on solidifying the basics on a young horse because you chose to get one that still isn't solid, from his age. We are not trying to insult you, we're helping you avoid something you will be unhappy with in the long run.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not sure it's the same horse either........when you look at the first horse, the muzzle is almost all grey and he also has striped or white hooves, but the second horse has black hooves??? As far as I know hoof color does not change with age. I would really be wary..... Not to burst your bubble. I know it's exciting getting a horse. 

BE SURE TO GET A VET CHECK because if this is a different horse then you don't know what else the owner is not telling you about, or lying about such as age and soundness.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My earlier reply was a little premature, sorry guys.

It is clear that you have fallen in love with this horse regardless of whether it is the same horse in the picture you were given or not, and I say you go for it. My biggest piece of advice is GET A VET CHECK!!!! It is obvious that the seller is not honest, or maybe she just has soooooo many horses that she can't keep them all straight. Anyway, you want to make sure that your beloved is SOUND and that he is the age you were told he is, or an age that is appropriate to you. Don't let people scare you about his age, I have ridden some 3 and 4 year old with more brains and experience than some 14 and 15 year olds. On the other hand I showed a horse who was 25 and consistently received high point or reserve high point.

I also suggest that you not ride alone, at least for a while until you know what his realm of knowledge is. Also, consider boarding at a stable, at least for a few months. My reason for suggesting this is that at a stable you will more than likely find another horse person willing to ride with you and you will be surround by other horse people of all levels who more than likely will be happy to answer questions and help you. I know I wouldn't be where I am today if it wasn't for growing up with my horses in stables where I could learn from other people....not just their knowledge, but I also learned from seeing their mistakes.

Good luck and HAVE FUN


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't read through all of the posts, but here is my $0.02 FWIW. I am in total agreement that this is not the same horse and that you must get a vet check (MUST!) before you buy him. I would not be surprised one bit if the vet told you that he isn't even a 3 year old, but older than that. 

The person selling this horse is either bad at keeping their horses straight or being dishonest. Additionally, for him to have the amount of training you claim, he should be much older than a coming 3 year old. It isn't good for him to be worked to the level you say at such a young age.

I won't get into the issue of why an older horse makes sense, but you are not getting the kind of horse you think you are and it is mandatory you have a vet make sure you don't get taken too badly by this person. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

aslifegoesby said:


> I took some pics today when I went out to see him, he is of course very dirty and you cant even tell his legs have white on them... dirtyyy. and his mane and tail are quite yellow right now. also the other horses apparently pick on him...so he got some marks right now but once he gets to his new home he is going to be whitened up and pretty!! but here is his rough photo from today...


Wow he's pretty dirty in that pic. Makes me want to steal him temporarily, shampoo him, clip him and send him back lol.

I agree that doesn't look like the same horse. The foal looks very vibrant, with a rich coat color that would be used for showing, and the adult is just dull and his comformation doesn't look the same.
But that could be because of the poor grooming he got at the other stable.

His qualities seem great though and he seems like he'd make a really good pleasure horse.


----------



## triggerdodger (Apr 15, 2010)

don't worry about having a 3 year old because they're too jumpy and whatnot. when i bought trigger, he was 2 and a half. everybody and their mother told me not to. we're buddies now, but it took a lot of work and a lot of help from a trainer. however, the two pictures don't look the same at all and i'd be a little worried about that.


----------



## Silversun (Feb 5, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> aslifegoesby, How was anyone to know that you have a relationship with the seller? When a member comes on her to show off a potential purchase and the only two pictures they present are obviously different horses, what do you expect the reaction or, rather the advice should be? For all anyone knew, you were purchasing the horse off CraigsList and never met the seller before.
> 
> Your experience with horses was suspect because you didn't notice the difference, your excitement was over the fact that a cat could sit on his back, and the seller can sit underneath the horse but he is barn sour.
> 
> ...


As I saw the two pictures for the first time, I was going to say the SAME THING but then I saw Iride's post. I absolutely agree with him and this site is all about helping and talking to other equestrians, not being mean. I agree there is no way the two horses are the same, their bodys just seem so different to me.  But if you do decide to get the horse, good luck and that horse deffinately has potential.


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

In my opinion the horse looks drugged in the second picture.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not going to make any comments on the horse itself as I think they'll fall on deaf ears, but I do want to say this - this board is purely educational. We all became members to learn, to share what we know, and to have a fun support system online. When people post threads asking for critique, advice, opinions, etc. they need to put on their big-girl panties and be ready for honesty. I very, very rarely see rudeness from anyone except the original poster. It seems that people expect only to hear lavish compliments and praise - but when someone takes the time to type out a helpful response that the original poster could LEARN from, they turn around and blow up in said person's face. It's stupid, immature, and ungrateful, and it needs to stop. Those of us who are on most of these threads giving people the "tough love" truth know our stuff. Some are professionals of some sort. Others are amateurs, but have ridden at a high level and/or worked with the biggest names in the business. We have all seen the brilliant and the horrendous sides of riding. You can learn a lot from what these people have to say - and if you're not willing to, then I don't see how you expect to get far with horses. This entire sport revolves around learning from any source you can. 
This is directed at a lot of thread-posters, not just this particular OP. Rant over.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I will speak for myself, and most likely for Kevinshorses, RiosDad, and others, saying that I am offended by one remark from the above post - I will never put on big-girl panties - no matter what the circumstances.

Other then that, as part of the moderating team, thank you.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I just had a vision of sending all HF members a box of Pull-Ups before they're allowed to start posting...


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Hahahah, iride, I started reading your reply and was puzzled as to how my statement was offensive - and then it dawned on me. I will hereby include "big boy boxers/briefs" in that requirement.


----------



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> I'm going to step up and suggest that you pass on this horse. The horse in the picture is not the same horse as a 3 year old. Horses may vary in shades as they grow but a horse doesn't loose the white sox or does his feet change color as he grows. I would avoid this seller at all costs because if she is not telling you the truth about that, I would not believe anything she said.
> 
> Secondly, unless you have a great deal of experience (which I am getting the impression that you don't), I would avoid a 3 year old horse no matter how nice he seems to you. You are already starting off with a horse that is barn sour and that is going to take knowledgeable horseman or a trainer.
> 
> Look for a horse that is 10 - 15 years old that will teach you rather then the romantic idea of learning together. But congrats on getting a horse


That is VERY true. White hooves DONT turn black! His head shape is TOTALLY different, and the white sock are GONE, not dirty, I am sorry about that but its NOT the same horse


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Another vote that it is for sure not the same horse. Gosh, it does not even look close to the same horse. But I guess the OP does not care....

Iride, come on, you know big girl panties are fun.... :wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Any answer I give can go wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Any answer I give can go wrong on so many levels.


Giggle.....

Sorry, could not resist.

:razz:


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Need some inspiration?
(NSFW-ish hehe)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I LOVE that skit!


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Different horse thing aside, make sure you are able to handle the youngling as they are. Unless you ride with a trainer every ride or have the experience yourself greenies can really test your patience and drain the joy out of riding if you're over horses. Not saying you are. Just speaking from experience with my Palomino Cougar. Got him at 3 and was WAY over horses. We learned together, but it was not always an enjoyable process. I've had him five years and have learned so much because of him, but if I had to go back I would've gotten something different.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Hahah, iride, my mother taught me that song when I was 3 - I went through my childhood thinking it was a nice, innocent kiddo song. A few years later when I rediscovered it through a MPFC obsession I finally learned the truth...haha!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree re: not same horse. My palomino has a white sock and no matter how dirty he is you can still see the white sock. That aside, get the vet check and have a farrier look at his hooves.The front ones seem awfully long and wierd.

Good luck!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm closing this thread since nothing new can be learned. The OP hasn't been back since she started the thread and I guess we'll never know how it turned out.


----------

